#ubuntu-tam 2011-06-27
<padhu> வணக்கம் தோழர்களே................
#ubuntu-tam 2011-06-29
<thrillERboy> மிக்க நன்றி
#ubuntu-tam 2011-07-01
<kaa-sethu> quit
#ubuntu-tam 2012-06-30
<amithkk> ...
#ubuntu-tam 2017-07-02
<Avalanche> Is the ubuntu Tamil community active?
